# Rotten Floor on 2005 Swift Suntor 590PR



## Charisma

Our pride and joy is currently at Brownhills Newark for a replacement floor (under warranty). While getting it ready for our first trip this year, the electric step collapsed when entering the van and we found the woodwork around the step mounting points to be absolutely sodden.

The van was undersealed from new at Brownhills before delivery on their recommendation, so the water must have got in somewhere else. We are being quoted 12 weeks for parts delivery plus 10 days of labour to do repairs, so holiday this year are definitely on hold.

Fortunately we had all the annual servicing done by Swift dealers, so the work will be covered by warranty but anybody else who might be thinking of skimping on the servicing should think again. This fault did not show itself until nearly out of warranty,rot takes a while to show up.

My only complaint is that there are no offers of a loan motorhome while we are waiting for repairs, neither is there any offer of a replacement motorhome for what must have been a manufacturing fault.

Treated wood should not rot in under 3 years even if submeged in water continuously.

Anybody else suffered similar problems with floor rot on a relatively new motorhome?

Dave


----------



## hilldweller

Charisma said:


> Treated wood should not rot in under 3 years even if submeged in water continuously.


What makes you think it's treated wood ?

All the vans I've seen being made had plain white wood - didn't look treated.


----------



## Charisma

I was told that the floor is made with treated wood to help prevent rot, and new Swifts seem to be a black colour. The underseal was additional protection.


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Floor*

Hi Charisma

Can you contact us with your details so that we can look into this please?

Our customer careline number is 01482 875740 or [email protected].

Please refer to your nickname so that we can identify who you are

Regards

Kath


----------



## Charisma

*Re: Floor*



SwiftGroup said:


> Hi Charisma
> 
> Can you contact us with your details so that we can look into this please?
> 
> Our customer careline number is 01482 875740 or [email protected].
> 
> Please refer to your nickname so that we can identify who you are
> 
> Regards
> 
> Kath


Hi Kath

I have already emailed customer care about this problem. Jenny has been looking into it. It will be logged under my name David Jones.


----------



## dcummin

Sorry to hear your news on the rotten floor.

I think the most disappointing this is that you are losing use of your MH for three months at possibly the best time of year. (why don't these things happen in the winter!!)

If my car had a serious fault and was off the road I would get a replacement. (and that costs considerably less than a quality motorhome.

I'm not pointing the finger at any company here - its just seems to be unfair on the consumer, through no fault of their own.


----------



## EJB

I hope your problems are sorted as soon as possible and wish you good luck  
Personally I am a little wary of undersealing MH's. I've never owned or seen a caravan that has gone rotten from underneath. I often think that underseal can retain water and not actually allow damp patches to dry out therebye creating a problem.
Just my opinion :wink:


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

It is a possibility that the undersealing blocked 'water drains' or caused water to accumalate where it shouldn't.

We have never had a problem like this.

Just a thought.

Peter


----------



## hilldweller

Charisma said:


> I was told that the floor is made with treated wood to help prevent rot, and new Swifts seem to be a black colour. The underseal was additional protection.


Ah, I meant to add "Though I've never seen Swifts being made".

Now, thinking about it ( why didn't I do that earlier ) all the timber I've seen machines for caravans has been for large statics. They don't have the same spray problems.


----------



## maddie

Hi sorry to hear your problems,the ply used on the floor should not rot even if left untreated in the amount of time -2 to 3 yrs.I have never treated any veihcle ply / pickup floors we have used (other than top surface & this is usually wore off in weeks :lol: )As to underseal filling drain holes :lol: what drain holes ? and what gets the step wet ? it is not as if it's in the shower/loo? In my op,it can only be down to a doggy bit of flooring that got by in manufacture (sure to be a 1 off) as I am not aware of anyone posting on here with such a fault on such a young van.
Now the hi-jack bit-
Peter (swift) thanks for the reply on another thread that the other person could not be bothered to reply :wink: & i am not going to bring it to the top again if he cannot be bothered to keep us informed on
terry


----------



## Charisma

dcummin said:


> I think the most disappointing this is that you are losing use of your MH for three months at possibly the best time of year. (why don't these things happen in the winter!!)


Exactly. But in a way, I am glad we found it when we did, as the warranty runs out at the end of May this year.

The underseal was recommended by Brownhills to prevent water and salt damage from road spray and seemed like a good idea at the time. I was also told that resale values would be higher on protected vans.

Hmmmm!

Latest advice from Caravan Club Legal Helpline is to get a proper engineers report on the damage and then reject the van using the Sale of Goods Act as a product that was supplied unfit for purpose or not of merchantable quality.

I really don't want the hassle. It would just be nice if dealers (and manufacturers?) did 'the decent thing' in circumstances like this and provided loan motorhomes to keep you on the road when repairs are more than a few days.

Dave


----------



## Charisma

Phone call from Swift Customer Care on Monday to let us know that they are going to take our Motorhome back to the factory for repair.  

They have also offered a 2 year extended warranty on the repair work and a factory tour.

Hopefully this will speed things up and we can have some holidays away this year after all.

Thank you Swift.

Dave


----------



## 107088

Thats a good result, do I presume that since Swift is doing the repair at factory, then there will not be the 10 week parts order delay?
If thats the case, with the warrenty extention, you have got a great result from a potentially disasterous situation.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Charisma said:


> I really don't want the hassle. It would just be nice if dealers (and manufacturers?) did 'the decent thing' in circumstances like this and provided loan motorhomes to keep you on the road when repairs are more than a few days.
> 
> Dave


We have actually done this in certain circumstances! (not that we get that much hassle but it is available should it be *absolutely *essential)

Peter


----------



## Charisma

bandaid said:


> Thats a good result, do I presume that since Swift is doing the repair at factory, then there will not be the 10 week parts order delay?
> If thats the case, with the warrenty extention, you have got a great result from a potentially disasterous situation.


Thats what we have been told. We are just waiting a further update from Swift as to when the vehicle will be collected etc.

Dave


----------



## Charisma

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> We have actually done this in certain circumstances! (not that we get that much hassle but it is available should it be *absolutely *essential)
> 
> Peter


Your dealership is much nearer to us (we bought our first motorhome at earls court show) and since then I have purchased accessories and spares etc. from you guys. So when it comes time to replace our motorhome will you be interested in a part ex with a factory replaced floor? 

Dave


----------



## Rapide561

*New floor*



Charisma said:


> JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have actually done this in certain circumstances! (not that we get that much hassle but it is available should it be *absolutely *essential)
> 
> Peter
> 
> 
> 
> Your dealership is much nearer to us (we bought our first motorhome at earls court show) and since then I have purchased accessories and spares etc. from you guys. So when it comes time to replace our motorhome will you be interested in a part ex with a factory replaced floor?
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Hi

Would you have to declare that a new floor had been fitted when part ex changing etc?

Personally speaking, if the warranty is being extended, I can't see an issue with it - but I have not got a forecourt full of motorhomes!

R


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Charisma said:


> JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have actually done this in certain circumstances! (not that we get that much hassle but it is available should it be *absolutely *essential)
> 
> Peter
> 
> 
> 
> Your dealership is much nearer to us (we bought our first motorhome at earls court show) and since then I have purchased accessories and spares etc. from you guys. So when it comes time to replace our motorhome will you be interested in a part ex with a factory replaced floor?
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Hi Dave,

Absolutely no problem in taking your Suntor in part exchange, as it will have been rectified by Swift, the original manufacturer with an extended warranty.

Regards

Peter


----------



## ozwhit

charisma sorry hear of your bad luck ,they really should be sorting you out with a loan van ,or a cash compensation ,afterall what if you have feryys booked and so on , push hard for that loan van ,a big company like swift should do the decent thing ,good luck regards gary


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

A garden fence lasts longer than a couple of years even without treatment.

As a point of interest how many wet miles have you done and where has the damage occured in relation to the spray area behind the wheels or is it a plumbing problem, burst joint, split pipe etc.

Cheers
Dave P


----------



## 104477

Was the underseal a Swift factory extra or a dealer addition? Am a bit confused as to who did what but not confused about who is getting the blame!


----------



## maddie

rapidorob said:


> Was the underseal a Swift factory extra or a dealer addition? Am a bit confused as to who did what but not confused about who is getting the blame!


Hi rapidorob,it says Brownhills did the undersealing,but as a joiner (35 yrs)I am afraid to say that this lays squarely at Swifts door.They are not contesting this, and once again doing the right thing by not causing any fuss but getting it fixed pronto from the sound of things.WELL DONE Peter and the Swift team :lol: 
terry


----------



## rowley

This problem does seem odd. Has there been a leaking pipe inside the motorcaravan? Is it possible that it might have suffered flood damage before you bought it?


----------



## 101776

My thought process was the same as the last poster...was there flood damage before you purchased the vehicle.
i wonder if there is any way of checking where the vehicle went when it left Swifts factory??? me wonders if it was a victim of last years floods and then bought by dealer, as salvage....if so this would throw up a load more issues....like selling a second hand van as new....

Just a thought from my untrusting mind....
I don't think Swift are at fault here, that wood would have been too pliable to use in the factory and showing signs of rot....(thats just my opinion), I think this happened after production.....


----------



## maddie

Hi Bouncer,firstly it says the van is 3 yrs old in May so it defo cannot have been supplied out of last yrs flood.Nothing has said it was or was not involed in the floods ? by the owner,just that the floor is rotten by the step.In either case I would think that it would last longer than the 3 yrs even if it was in floods for say 4 wks it would dry out.If out in the open for 3 yrs it would probably be ok as it should not suffer from this in the said time.The underseal would give it more protection from the eliments sealing the ply from moisture out side and the inside is protected by flooring.If it has cusion type flooring I suspose it could have got a undetected leak under it ,but again only my opinion it should last longer.Untill it gets investigated we will not know as to the cause so we will have to wait & see if Swift give us a opinion/verdict :lol: 
terry


----------



## Charisma

Just to clarify our saga....

We bought the motorhome new on 31st May 2005. It was a stock unregistered model at Brownhills Newark. I have no idea how long it had been on their forecourt, but it was a 2005 model.

We were advised to have it undersealed by Brownhills before we took it away, and we agreed.

We have only used it for one week or two week holidays (as I am not retired yet!) to a maximum of 5 weeks per year. It has only done 10,000 miles from new.

It is kept at our home (not covered) but has *never* to my knowledge *ever* been underwater!!

Most of our holidays have been in good weather, so we have not driven extensively in wet conditions. We have never found any water leaks inside the motorhome or had any reason to suspect a problem with the floor until the step collapsed when we stood on it in March this year.

The habitation checks were carried out by Brownhills Canterbury in 2006 and Johns Cross in 2007 and no damp was reported in either inspection. although I am not sure whether the floor is damp tested during the checks.

I am still waiting for Swift to get back with a date for repairs to commence, they promised to get back to us this week.

My biggest concern is finding the source of the water ingress to make sure that it does not happen again, but the offer of a two year extended warranty on the repair from Swift has put my mind at rest a bit.

Will keep you all informed of progress.

Dave


----------



## 101776

Good luck, I hope it is fixed soon, I'm curious as to why Brownhills advised you to have it undersealed? is this common practise??


----------



## grahamw

Hi All

Interested in the comments in this thread about undersealing a MH. I can see the sense in adding further treatment to the chassis if it is well weathered but wonder whether additional treatment of the ply floor gains any benefit. Maybe someone from Swift might educate us on this one and comment on its usefullness.

I should imagine that Swift would be keen to get their hands on this motorhome to find out exactly what has gone wrong with the step area as its a pretty unusual problem. Building with timber is not a totally predicatable science as timber warps and spilts choose how carefully you select it and therein I would speculate the problem lies.


Graham


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Feedback from Swift*

Dave

We will be in touch with you to confirm a booking date.

We will give you feedback on the cause of the damp floor when your vehicle is with us.

Apparently, Brownhills used to underseal the underneath of all motorhomes. It is a practice that they no longer do.

Regards
Kath


----------



## Charisma

Good as their word, the wife received a telephone call from Swift Customer Care today to offer a bookng date of 5th May.

They apparently seemed to think that we still had the vehicle at home 8O. but of course it is at Brownhills Newark (200 miles from us) so we just have to see now if Swift or Brownhills can arrange to get it to the Swift factory by Monday week.

On the underseal question, Brownhills are still promoting undersealing, although the article may be a little old - preparing for winter already!

http://www.brownhills.co.uk/aftersales-habitat-inspection.htm

Dave


----------



## 104477

maddie said:


> rapidorob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was the underseal a Swift factory extra or a dealer addition? Am a bit confused as to who did what but not confused about who is getting the blame!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi rapidorob,it says Brownhills did the undersealing,but as a joiner (35 yrs)I am afraid to say that this lays squarely at Swifts door.They are not contesting this, and once again doing the right thing by not causing any fuss but getting it fixed pronto from the sound of things.WELL DONE Peter and the Swift team :lol:
> terry
Click to expand...

Thanks Maddie, I too am a joiner and have been involved in building boats (where water ingress has other connotations!) Having been on the recieving end of a certain company's work, I merely asked as to whom the fault really lay, the constructor or the undersealer (or the company that made the underseal product) no one has yet said why the floor was rotten, only conjecture! But once again Swift, who as you write are doing the right thing, are left hanging as the cause. Not an entirely balanced first post as I suspect people will view this one, but I do not wish to build up to a heart attack argueing with them when I can sort out the problems to a better standard with less stress.
PS I think Swift are leading the way in both customer relations and accountability. Will be looking at their motorhomes with interest in about two years time when ours will be upgraded .( will have to change the membership name then too  )


----------



## Charisma

Latest Update

Email from Lynsey at Swift Customer Care to say that Motorhome will be collected frm Brownhills Newark on a low loader week commencing 5th May.  

Dave


----------



## Charisma

*Brownhills in Administration*

Just read the report about Brownhills.

With my motorhome at Newark awaiting collection by Swift this week for repair at the factory, will the administrators let it go?

Tried ringing Swift Customer Care, but all lines are busy and eventually goes to answerphone.

Don't think I would get any sense out of Brownhills anyway.

Swift - help please!!


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

*Re: Brownhills in Administration*



Charisma said:


> Just read the report about Brownhills.
> 
> With my motorhome at Newark awaiting collection by Swift this week for repair at the factory, will the administrators let it go?
> 
> Tried ringing Swift Customer Care, but all lines are busy and eventually goes to answerphone.
> 
> Don't think I would get any sense out of Brownhills anyway.
> 
> Swift - help please!!


I would not worry, the MH is your property and only parked awaiting collection.

Regards


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Re: Brownhills in Administration*



Charisma said:


> Just read the report about Brownhills.
> 
> With my motorhome at Newark awaiting collection by Swift this week for repair at the factory, will the administrators let it go?
> 
> Tried ringing Swift Customer Care, but all lines are busy and eventually goes to answerphone.
> 
> Don't think I would get any sense out of Brownhills anyway.
> 
> Swift - help please!!


We will ring you today

kath


----------



## duxdeluxe

Followed this one with interest. Any company that deals with the public could learn from this.

Spot a problem - a potentially big one with implications for the rest of the same marque
Jump in and promise to sort it out
Live up to that promise
Prevent future similar problems arising.
That's the way to do business........

let's hope that it all works out right in the end 

It's just great PR - holding a mirror up to an issue and turning it into a commercial advantage. No disrespect meant to Swift for saying that, quite the opposite, in fact. I just wish that some of my employees could deal with customer issues in a similarly pro-active way. It takes a lot of cojones to put the corporate head above the parapet.

What I do know is that I will look very closely at SWift products for the next MH - customers have long memories.

Cheers - looks as though Man U are through to final. I don't like them but admire them


----------



## Charisma

Been given an estimated completion date of 9th June on the repair. No news on what the cause was yet.

Looking forward now to going away for the *first time *this year 

Dave


----------



## tincan

In my tugging days I was warned, by the guy who serviced my vans for 20 years, never to underseal or put timber treatment on either face of the floor of my caravans, something to do with plywood delaminating as a result and thus absorbing water. I just wonder if the same could be true for MHs?

Noel


----------



## maddie

Hi Dave are they replacing all the floor or just the rotten bit ? Will not make any difference as they are extending the g/tee :lol: 
terry


----------



## Charisma

maddie said:


> Hi Dave are they replacing all the floor or just the rotten bit ? Will not make any difference as they are extending the g/tee :lol:
> terry


Hi Terry

Just the rotten bit I think. I was told by Brownhills that the floor is in sections which can be replaced individually.

We have been invited to inspect the repair at Swift before collecting the MH, so I am sure they will tell us what has been done.


----------



## maddie

Hi again how long has it been with swift ?
terry


----------



## Charisma

maddie said:


> Hi again how long has it been with swift ?
> terry


Hi Terry

It was supposed to be collected by Swift on a low-loader on 5th May from Brownhills, but actually arrived at Swift on the 8th May late in the day.

The factory is also closed down for annual holiday this week (I believe) so repairs should be done within about 3 actual weeks work I guess.

It was actually reported to Brownhills back at the begining of March, so we will have been withot our MH for about 3 months by the time we get it back.


----------



## Charisma

*Rotten Floor Update*

Just had phone call from Carol at Swift to say that repairs have been completed. They are going to send me a writen report on what was done, plus a 2 year warranty on the repair. 

They are going to arrange transport of the van back to Johns Cross for a habitation service (which is due) so I am sure that Peter and his team will be able to comment on the repair work (which I am sure will be good as new)

Can't wait to get away now.

Dave


----------



## G2EWS

Hi Dave,

Only just read this thread, I think we should all be grateful for companies such as Swift. Excellent service.

As an owner of a Hobby 750 I also had a rotten floor. Got my money back very quickly as it was stolen - another story!

However, I started to investigate why this had happened and I reckon you are likely to find out that the underseal was the biggest problem. Chances are, the water was leaking onto the floor/ply and would normally have made it out via small holes around the wood. Because of the underseal on the underside my best guess is the water was collecting on the ply and obviously soaking in. You would have to go to a very expensive piece of ply for this not to cause a problem. Bearing in mind that it probably gave way near the edge!

The Hobby 750 had a design flaw where water would run down the side of the vehicle and go behind the rear tag axle wheel trim which was not sealed properly. Because the underside of the ply was undersealed, it had nowhere to go and guess what? Totally rotten.

I like others look forward to your report from Swift.

Regards

Chris


----------



## geraldandannie

That's good news, Dave, and the fact you have a 2 year warranty on the repair must give peace of mind.  

Gerald


----------



## Charisma

geraldandannie said:


> That's good news, Dave, and the fact you have a 2 year warranty on the repair must give peace of mind.
> 
> Gerald


It does, but I wonder if I should trade it in before the 2 year warranty expires. As Chris said, the underseal is probably the cause (or at least it did not help) and the rest of the floor will still have underseal on it.

I will report back when I get the final workshop statement from Swift on what they think the cause was.

Dave


----------



## mercman451

*repair*

while mh is at swift if theres something that you think could be altered to suit you as a good part of your van will be apart only a throught if you don,t ask you don,t get good will gesture a bad name travels fast
geoff & lyn


----------



## Charisma

*Re: repair*



mercman451 said:


> while mh is at swift if theres something that you think could be altered to suit you as a good part of your van will be apart only a throught if you don,t ask you don,t get good will gesture a bad name travels fast
> geoff & lyn


I will just be gad to get it back in original condition. Swift did mention compensation when we first reported the fault and they have been very obliging in collecting our van from Brownhills and now are arranging to return it to Johns Cross for us. They have done the seat swivel recall while it was with themand they are going to pay for our habitation service.

All Good


----------



## Charisma

Swift have phoned today to let us know that our motorhome will be delivered back at Johns Cross for this weekend. Woo Hoo  

Just need a Service done and we can go away - first time this year


----------



## G2EWS

Charisma said:


> Swift have phoned today to let us know that our motorhome will be delivered back at Johns Cross for this weekend. Woo Hoo
> 
> Just need a Service done and we can go away - first time this year


Yippee!

Congratulations, all winners by the sound of it!

Chris


----------



## Charisma

Just collected Motohome from Johns Cross after service completed there.  

First time we have seen it since repairs completed by Swift. I have to say the repairs look impressive. All new floor panels and lots of sealant make it look as good as new. I doubt if anybody could tell it had been repaired.

Also the step is far more sturdy than it ever has been from new which makes me think that the problem had been there a long time.

Swift have promised a full report on the repair and also a 2 year warranty in writing - still waiting for that.

Just booked 10 days away - can't wait now


----------



## phil4francoise

I was today looking under my swift sundance 630l to see why e steps had become very springy to my horror a discovered rot from the front back on bofe sides of the flooring the nearside being the worst.It is less than 21/2 years old.I am taking it back to the dealer on monday.


----------



## Charisma

phil4francoise said:


> I was today looking under my swift sundance 630l to see why e steps had become very springy to my horror a discovered rot from the front back on bofe sides of the flooring the nearside being the worst.It is less than 21/2 years old.I am taking it back to the dealer on monday.


On closer examination of my repair, it does look like both sides of the vehicle have had attention even though I only discovered the rot after the step collapsed.

My vehicle seemed to be manufactured in December 2004 from paperwork I found inside, although we bought it new from Brownhills on 31st May 2005. As yours is 2 1/2 years old, I wonder if the manufacturing date was similar and there was a problem at Swift around that time.

Maybe everybody with a Swift Sundance / Suntor / Lifestyle should check their floor immediately.

Dave


----------



## Charisma

*Report Update*

Just been away for a week and when I returned, the report was waiting for me.

Unfortunately, it only lists what they did to fix it - remove side skirts, rebond insulation to top ply on floor and then bond new floor sheets to the insulation underneath. The side skirts were then refitted with waterproof mastic.

There was a mention that they had sealed the bottom of the main door frame as a precaution, (see post from geordie01 on his Ace which seems similar) but I did not have the same problem as geordie01 and the damp was much more extensive over quite a large floor area including the rear and both sides.

I have asked Swift for a more comprehensive report as although the work looks good and they have given a 2 year etended warranty on the repair, this damage did not appear until the van was nearly 3 years old, so it probably will not happen again within 2 years.

I want an assurance that the repair work actually traced the CAUSE of the problem and that this was FIXED.

I will post again if I get any more info.

Dave


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

As a precaution it would be an idea for anyone having a habitation check to specially ask for an underfloor inspection for damp or rot under the van. 

Although with underseal it would not be easy to spot, in fact the underseal could well have agravated the problem by sealing the water in.

It is not normal practice to look further if the inside of the van is clean and free from wet or damp.

Peter


----------



## geordie01

Hmmmmm


----------



## metblue

*rotten floor*

HI Charisma, sorry to hear about your van,You asked the question does anyone else have the same problem,Answer yes I do.I picked up my new Autotrail Arapaho on 1St March from Elite Motorhomes,two weeks later we left Uk heading to Portugal and Spain for 10-12 weeks.
Initaily we were very happy with it but after three weeks the problems started,the LED lighting started flicking on/off,the electric step felt loose as if it was about to fall off,( the step on our friend seven week old Chyenne did fall of and they had to use a beer crate in Spain) the habiation door could not be opened from the inside (I had to go out the cab door to open it from the outside!) the mesh on the heiki roof blind kept coming out of its channels,the fridge/freezer would swich itself off defrosting the contents also at night when it happened the ultra bright blue LED would start flashing and the piezo would try to light it,even though were on electric hook-up.the so called auto power system was crap.It had to constanly be manually set.
I kept the best to last,between the fridge/freezer and the toilet an area approx six square feet went spongy (like walking on a wet carpet) After the last, I telephoned the Autotrail factory who initially told me they could do nothing and then advised me to take it to Camper UK in Lincoln who would do warranty work (as they were more on my route home from Dover)
We felt that the floor was getting worse and decided to cut our holiday short so in May we arrived at Camper UK where a technician came out to inspect our van.This where that dreaded word "DELAMINATION" was mentioned and he could not believe it was possible in a van only a few months old.
After hearing this we decided to Go to the Autotrail factory in Grimsby. Her we meet a man !!! called Mr Colin Treacher who came out to have a look at our van.He told that they could fix all the problems and agreed that the floor had delminated but it could be fixed with epoxy resin injection.We told him that we were not prepared to accept any repairs to a nearly new van worth over sixty thousand pounds.He then informed us that they were the manufacturers and any problems had to directed to the supplier Elite Motorhomes (I knew this to be the case)
We contacted the director Mar Peter Maynard to reiterate all of the above and that because we were now disgusted with the supposedly "top of the british specification van" we did not (A) want it repaired (BE) not replaced) but we did want a refund of all the money that we had paid for it.
Autotrail contacted the above and advised them that they would repair the floor and give it a five year gaurantee !!!!
Now while he agreed with and that he did not want a repaired van on his forecourt that he could not knowingly sell onto another customer. He could not do anything for us at all.He did contact Autotrail who told him that the problem was his to resolve.He is not prepared to give us a refund.
This is now in the hands of my solicitor.In the last five years we have had four brand new British built motorhomes from £35000 to £63000 and the cheapest a swift Sundance of four years ago was by far the best.But after this last episode we will never purchase another British made motorhome unless we have it completely checked over by ourselves and a competent engineer to ensure that it is " fit for purpose" watch this space, disillusioned.


----------



## Charisma

*Follow up*

For interested parties, please see this follow up posted as a separate thread 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-48804-.html


----------



## 95348

We have an 05 Sundance 590PR, bought new from Chelston, with 8,000 miles on the clock. It's wintered on hardstanding and covered.
I have just looked at the electric step to see why it was flexing a little, and found that the floor is damp and rotten - the step is beginning to come away from the flooring!

Oh dear - a call to Swift tomorrow to see what can be done.

I'll keep y'all appraised . . . . 


Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## phil4francoise

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> It is a possibility that the undersealing blocked 'water drains' or caused water to accumalate where it shouldn't.
> 
> We have never had a problem like this.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> Peter


What do you mean you have never had a problem like this.Try mine for starters .This is a well known problem and Swift have repaired 100's of them but still refuse to recall them


----------



## geraldandannie

NeilF said:


> Oh dear - a call to Swift tomorrow to see what can be done.


Hi Neil

Welcome to the forum, although I'm sad to hear your news.

Other Swift owners have had some success dealing with Swift via the forum. If you want to pay the £10 subscription fee (and with other advantages too), you can send them a personal message (this feature is blocked to non-subscribers).

Just a thought. Good luck.

Gerald


----------



## 95348

Thanks Gerald

I set up my User ID on this site soon after we bought the Sundance, but operated in "lurker mode" - Read Only (that was well worthwhile for us new MotorHomers!).

I'll keep my fingers crossed that Swift are as good as they are praised to be!

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## 95348

NeilF said:


> Oh dear - a call to Swift tomorrow to see what can be done.


"Our offices are closed for holidays until 17th August . . . . we are running with a skeleton staff".

I'll wait to see what the skeletons can do for me. I think our holiday in September may not go ahead . . .

Neil.


----------



## SwiftGroup

NeilF said:


> We have an 05 Sundance 590PR, bought new from Chelston, with 8,000 miles on the clock. It's wintered on hardstanding and covered.
> I have just looked at the electric step to see why it was flexing a little, and found that the floor is damp and rotten - the step is beginning to come away from the flooring!
> 
> Oh dear - a call to Swift tomorrow to see what can be done.
> 
> I'll keep y'all appraised . . . .
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Neil.


Neil,
I am sorry to hear about the problems with your floor, you can call our offices this week 01482 875740 to talk to a Customer Services representative who will be able to help, alternatively if you want to email me some details and a contact number I will get someone to call you,

Thanks
Andy

[email protected]


----------



## phil4francoise

SWIFT Why don't you finally admit that there is a huge proplem and recall all the models that may have this design fault before someone has the steps collapse under their feet and hurts seriously themselves.


----------



## SwiftGroup

Phil4francoise,
Not all floors are failing. If and when it does we will and are fixing them. The annual service is highlighting any too that customers aren't aware of. 

Anyone with any concerns should contact the Swift dealer to get a check of their floor,

Andy


----------



## phil4francoise

No not all floors are failing agreed but you know each and every motor home which may be affected and yet you are leaving it to your customers to discover the rot and then contact you.I strongly believe that you are wrong and that you,Swift should take the responsibility to advise your customers of what to look for ,how to find out if their motorhome may be affected and what to do rather than leave it to individuals and this forum.

You know that it is an issue and although you are ready to repair them without question ( well you have no choice thats be honest ) and the repair and service is very good once the customer comes to you.It should not be happening.One day it will cause an accident resulting in a fall and a fractured fema when the steps give way.Then what ,Swift knowing the problem will be taken to the cleaners.

Read all the links on this subject ,well i'm sure you have ,time and time your customers are very upset when they discover that their pride and joy has a soaking wet rotten floor .They then come on this forum and ask the same questions ,Why and how and what do I do ?? 

The answer is simple write to all the customers that may be affected ,explain what went wrong and ask them to take it back to there dealer for inspection JOB DONE !!!


----------



## SwiftGroup

Phil4francoise

We are certainly not leaving it to our customers, our dealer network is fully aware and in a number of cases they have informed us and the customer of the issue which was found during the annual inspection. 

The number of failures remains low in comparison to the number of units we produce. It is dissapointing that this problem has arisen and I apologise to those customers affected, we remain committed to rectifying the fault if and should it arise on their vehicle.

Andy


----------



## 95348

SwiftGroup said:


> NeilF said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have an 05 Sundance 590PR . . found that the floor is damp and rotten - the step is beginning to come away from the flooring! Oh dear - a call to Swift tomorrow to see what can be done.
> 
> 
> 
> Neil,
> I am sorry to hear about the problems with your floor, you can call our offices this week 01482 875740 to talk to a Customer Services representative who will be able to help, alternatively if you want to email me some details and a contact number I will get someone to call you,
> 
> Thanks
> Andy
> 
> [email protected]
Click to expand...

Thanks Andy

I've got the vehicle booked with Marquis Motorhomes near Newbury on Wednesday for a Warranty Claim report. Seems Swift ask for this dealer assessment report before they offer a repair date.

So far so good . . .

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Charisma

NeilF said:


> We have an 05 Sundance 590PR, bought new from Chelston, with 8,000 miles on the clock. It's wintered on hardstanding and covered.
> I have just looked at the electric step to see why it was flexing a little, and found that the floor is damp and rotten - the step is beginning to come away from the flooring!
> 
> Oh dear - a call to Swift tomorrow to see what can be done.


HI Neil

Sorry to hear your news. Its interesting that my rotten floor appeared about 18 months ago on a 2005 plate, so they are still rotting - some more slowly than others!

Swift do an excellent repair job, and I am sure you will be pleased with the end result, it is probably better than new!

If the cause was a combination of the type of floor used in that production run (plastic covered trapping water) and a lack of sealant on the side skirts, then I would have thought every model produced within a certain number of months would be affected - eventually 8O

Charisma


----------



## jaks

*m/h flooring*

Hi folks i had my Bessie e425 repaired the floor was replaced round the perimeter and sealant applied the interesting comments i have read about a written warranty intruiges me i did not get one so there does not seem to be any uniformity some do some dont .Anyway i now have another problem the piece of carpet between the cab and m/h felt damp for some strange reason then alarm bells started ringing this is on the part of the floor not replaced and it is very very soggy i know Swift have said they will honour the floor work but this is not the original fault it looks like to me all that has happened is the fault has been pushed further in but i am no expert I contacted my dealer today and they have suggested i take it to them as this is what Swift would suggest first as he told me they were on holiday so we will see what happens tomorrow i just hope this doesnt happen every time we get a damp patch on repair at a time anyway sorry i have rambled on it is just i just dont believe it    jaks


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Have just spent the last half hour reading this subject............and getting more and more 'interested' (I wont say worried - yet!!!).

Although our 'van is an Autotrail, the underside of the floor is coated with black embossed PVC. Now - this thread seems to suggest that this coating is the cause of rotting floors, by witholding moisture from leaking / inadequately sealed cosmetic panels.

It is dark now - but in the morning I am going to have a VERY careful look at the underside of our 'van.

Do we have cause to be worried??

Swift have stated that they no longer cover the underside of floors with this black plastic (I am sure I have read this correctly), however Autotrail boast about using it in their sales literature.

Who is right?

Oh Boy.............
Carl


----------



## Charisma

Carl_n_Flo said:


> Have just spent the last half hour reading this subject............and getting more and more 'interested' (I wont say worried - yet!!!).
> 
> Although our 'van is an Autotrail, the underside of the floor is coated with black embossed PVC. Now - this thread seems to suggest that this coating is the cause of rotting floors, by witholding moisture from leaking / inadequately sealed cosmetic panels.
> 
> It is dark now - but in the morning I am going to have a VERY careful look at the underside of our 'van.
> 
> Do we have cause to be worried??
> 
> Swift have stated that they no longer cover the underside of floors with this black plastic (I am sure I have read this correctly), however Autotrail boast about using it in their sales literature.
> 
> Who is right?
> 
> Oh Boy.............
> Carl


Hi Carl

I think that it is a combination of factors. The shiny plastic covering under the floor was supposed to PREVENT water getting near the timber so prolongling its life. However if the side skirts are not sealed properly, this allows the water to seep between the plastic covering and the ply floor where it has nowhere to go.

A good test is to press a finger into the underside of the floor as close to the side of the van as you can get. It should be rock hard. If there is any spongyness felt there, you may have a problem.

My van had spongy floor syndrome all around the edge of the floor - back and sides, but the problem only manifested itself when the electric step (which is bolted through the floor on my van) collapsed, pulling the bolts through the floor.

This could have been quite serious from a personal injury point of view, as an older person may have fallen as a result and done some real damage to themselves. This is why some posters are asking for a recall of the vehicles that were made around that time (with the plastic floor covering).

I am not sure why Swift have been so reluctant to publish figures or do a recall. I think that my van was the first to be discovered with this fault about 18 months ago, but of course there may have been other van owners who are not members of this forum who had the problem before me. My van was two years old when the step collapsed. Others reporting since are for vans around 4 years old, but built in the same year. I guess it all depends on whether the van has been kept under cover or not (mine isn't)

Anyway, I hope that yours is OK.

Charisma


----------



## jaks

*rotten floor*

Hi folks went to dealer tonight he checked underneath and true enough had bad readings on tester but even more worrying when he tested inside the tester was going bananas red for a good metre up one side from joint in chassis at cab back toward habitation area so it looks like now the whole floor will have to be done this time and not just the edges as before. When you press down on the vynil floor covering it doesnt even return to normal it just stays dented so now it is just a waiting game until he starts the procedures with Swift and he has assured me i will be kept well informed JAKS


----------



## mogga

*Rotten floor*

Hi All, after reading this thread I took a look under my van a 2005 Sundance 590RS - not good news. The plastic coating has started to peel away around two of the mounting bolts for the step, the step itself is still secure but the exposed ply is starting to delaminate.
This problem is on top of numerous minor faults and a return to the factory to have a leaking luton repaired.
I have contacted Andy at Swift informing him of my findings and am awaiting his response. I must say to date though Swifts aftercare has been very good, I just hope that they will take care of this latest issue. 
I will post the the response that I recieve from Swift. Heres Hoping!


----------



## SwiftGroup

Hi Mogga,
I have got you email from earlier thank you. 
I will raise this with our Customer Services Team on Monday and we will get back to you, 
Thanks
Andy


----------



## mogga

I have had conversations with Swift with regard to the floor repairs - once again they are standing by their product and are willing to repair all affected areas back at the factory. I am awaiting written confirmation of this, which I have been assured will reach me in the next few days. Well Done and Many Thanks Swift!


----------



## jaks

*rotten floor*

Hi all visited dealer yesterday only to be told no word from Swift they had e.mailed them on 12/08/09 and they had received it and he could not understand why they haven;t contacted me .I noticed on the forum Mogga contacted swift direct and had a reply approx 30mins later this is not sour grapes or anything it just seems there is no consistency in their handling of complaints if you go through the dealer it is a waiting game contact direct and it is attended to Andy must have seen my reply on the forum as he has answered the one to Mogga anyway i guess i will just have to wait and see JAKS


----------



## SwiftGroup

Hi Jaks,
Can you email me your details and your van details and I will look into this and make sure we contact you to give an update,
Thanks
Andy
[email protected]


----------



## zappy61

*rotten floor*

I have used Waxoyl on the last 3 M/S I have owned paying special attention to the edges etc. Never had a problem with damp floors or rusting metal. keeps brake cables etc. lubricated and free.

Graham


----------



## jaks

*rotten floor*

result after answering andy/swift e.mail last night phone call this morning to start the procedure of my m/h going back to factory again to get some more off the floor done also contacted dealer and swift had also contacted them so as they all systems go JAKS :lol:  :lol:


----------



## 95348

3 weeks now since Marquis Newbury did a warranty report, and no contact from Swift. Seems Jaks's observation about responsiveness to direct contact is maybe true . . . . .


----------



## SwiftGroup

NeilF,
If you want to PM me your details and van details I can look into this for you and get an update,
Thanks
Andy


----------



## 95348

NeilF said:


> 3 weeks now since Marquis Newbury did a warranty report, and no contact from Swift. Seems Jaks's observation about responsiveness to direct contact is maybe true . . . . .


Sod's Law! Postman Pat just arrived with the letter to say the van will be collected to go back to Swift on 7th December, etc.


----------



## 110227

I took my 2007 (2006 model) Swift Sundance 590RL into Marquis Sussex on 16 June for habitation service and they highlighted 3 areas of damp. The most serious of these was around the step mounting. I still haven't heard from Swift.
I did email Swift customer services a couple of weeks ago but had no reply.
I then emailed Andy direct last thursday (10th Sept) and to his credit Andy replied the next day.
I am now awaiting a reply from customer services. 
It does not give me much confidence in the product and makes me wonder about the long term effects of this water ingress.

Mick


----------



## 127989

Well, another problem here too on 2006 590RL discovered during habitation check by Marquis in early July.

Having a hell of a time with Swift at the moment, their customer service is very poor to date, with them taking 2-3 weeks to answer e-mail! When their customer services do respond they take no notice of my prior correspondence and the e-mails make no sense with spelling errors and poor grammar. Is this an indication of their overall quality? I'm having trouble getting them to relate to the fact that a vehicle of this cost should not be suffering from these problems in the first place and then only being offered getting a 12month extension of warranty on the bits they have to replace. They want the van for 6 weeks and offer no form of recompense at all. They're starting to get my goat now and I'm considering taking legal advice. I simply would not be able to recommend this company. Caveat emptor!


----------



## 110227

Almost another week gone, still silence from Swift.
I have to say from my experience that Swift are far from the company praised so highly by some on this forum.
Their customer service so far is absolutely woeful. 3 months waiting and barely an acknowledgement of my exsitance. I am beginning to regret choosing one of their products for my first motorhome, at present there is no way I would advise anyone to buy from them.


----------



## 110227

Have received reply today. No date yet, but at least it's a start.


----------



## antpurley

*Damp on 630l suntor*

I have just today taken my 2006 suntor 630l for its annual service at johnscross and have been told that there is damp near the step and also by the off side rear.I have had the van for only a few months and have a fullmechanical service history .Unfortunately I can only find one habitationn check in the paperwork.Is there a centralised swift history to find out if the service was done.And if not will I have to pay for it myself even though it seems to be a manufacturers fault.This is my first motorhome and swift were recommended by family and friends ,maybe I am just unlucky


----------



## Charisma

*Re: Damp on 630l suntor*



antpurley said:


> I have just today taken my 2006 suntor 630l for its annual service at johnscross and have been told that there is damp near the step and also by the off side rear.I have had the van for only a few months and have a fullmechanical service history .Unfortunately I can only find one habitationn check in the paperwork.Is there a centralised swift history to find out if the service was done.And if not will I have to pay for it myself even though it seems to be a manufacturers fault.This is my first motorhome and swift were recommended by family and friends ,maybe I am just unlucky


Yet another one! Sorry to hear your news. Did you buy it privately or from a dealer?

Swift dealers are supposed to be checking for damp floors as a matter of course now on these models, but a 'normal' habitation service apparently does not check the underside of the van, so even if your van had been serviced, it probably would not have been noticed.

Swift have been very good so far in rectifying the faulty floors and have said they will repair them even out of warranty, so you should be OK. Johns Cross are also on this forum so should be your first point of call for advice.

The problem is caused by a floor type that Swift used during the manufacture of these models. It had a plastic covering which trapped water that seaped into the floor through the side skirts. The repair is to replace the rotten bits and re-seal the side skirts. The repaired van is as good as new (actually better than when it was new :lol: )

Hope you get a satisfactory outcome. Keep us informed.


----------



## antpurley

*Re: Damp on 630l suntor*



Charisma said:


> antpurley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have just today taken my 2006 suntor 630l for its annual service at johnscross and have been told that there is damp near the step and also by the off side rear.I have had the van for only a few months and have a fullmechanical service history .Unfortunately I can only find one habitationn check in the paperwork.Is there a centralised swift history to find out if the service was done.And if not will I have to pay for it myself even though it seems to be a manufacturers fault.This is my first motorhome and swift were recommended by family and friends ,maybe I am just unlucky
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another one! Sorry to hear your news. Did you buy it privately or from a dealer?
> 
> Swift dealers are supposed to be checking for damp floors as a matter of course now on these models, but a 'normal' habitation service apparently does not check the underside of the van, so even if your van had been serviced, it probably would not have been noticed.
> 
> Swift have been very good so far in rectifying the faulty floors and have said they will repair them even out of warranty, so you should be OK. Johns Cross are also on this forum so should be your first point of call for advice.
> 
> The problem is caused by a floor type that Swift used during the manufacture of these models. It had a plastic covering which trapped water that seaped into the floor through the side skirts. The repair is to replace the rotten bits and re-seal the side skirts. The repaired van is as good as new (actually better than when it was new :lol: )
> 
> Hope you get a satisfactory outcome. Keep us informed.
Click to expand...

Thanks for that.One of the reasons I went for a swift was due to the after service.As I said in previous post friends and relatives say they are usually very good.Here's hoping.
p.s.
the motorhome was originally supplied by brownhills .Does that make a difference re undersealing ?


----------



## Mick757

Ive read this thread with interest an horror. Ive not got a MH yet, but have Swift on my 'list' of 'vans to look at. Is the rot problem confined predominantly to Swift models?

Why do they not use something like Tanalised timber in the frames etc.? Ive been altering my garden recently, and had to pull up some timber edging id put in about five years ago. This timber had had soil backed against it for all this time. When i wiped the muck off, the surface was as good as when it went down!


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

*Re: Damp on 630l suntor*



antpurley said:


> I have just today taken my 2006 suntor 630l for its annual service at johnscross and have been told that there is damp near the step and also by the off side rear.I have had the van for only a few months and have a fullmechanical service history .Unfortunately I can only find one habitationn check in the paperwork.Is there a centralised swift history to find out if the service was done.And if not will I have to pay for it myself even though it seems to be a manufacturers fault.This is my first motorhome and swift were recommended by family and friends ,maybe I am just unlucky


Hi,

Have a chat to Glenn, as far as I am aware there should not be a problem in rectification by Swift.

It normally takes a maximum of two weeks.

Peter


----------



## Charisma

Mick757 said:


> Ive read this thread with interest an horror. Ive not got a MH yet, but have Swift on my 'list' of 'vans to look at. Is the rot problem confined predominantly to Swift models?
> 
> Why do they not use something like Tanalised timber in the frames etc.? Ive been altering my garden recently, and had to pull up some timber edging id put in about five years ago. This timber had had soil backed against it for all this time. When i wiped the muck off, the surface was as good as when it went down!


Hi Mick757

This particular problem is linked to a specific type of floor that Swift used to produce the Sundance / Suntor / Lifestyle / etc. ranges circa 2004 - 2006 it would seem although Swift have been very cagey about how many vehicles are affected.

The floor had a plastic sheet covering the underside that was supposed to protect the timber against water damage, but in fact actually trapped water that had seeped in between the plastic and the timber and then had nowhere to go.

Once the problem had been discovered Swift stopped using this floor and went back to just a coated plywood protection which is black in colour.

If you are in the market for buying a Swift, I would not let that put you off, BUT do check underneath on any second hand ones in that vintage. If there is shiny black plastic covering the floor, test the woodwork very carefully around the edges of the van. Any sign of spongyness, and walk away. If the floor looks like black painted plywood, then it should be OK, but again check carefully around the edge just to be sure.

I hope that you find a good one. They are nice vans, and Swift have been excellent in sorting out the problems that have presented themselves over the last year or so.


----------



## antpurley

*suntor 630L*

Swift have acted very quickly and asked johnscross to supply a warranty report even though it is a few months over the period.Hoefuly it will all be sorted .


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

*Re: suntor 630L*



antpurley said:


> Swift have acted very quickly and asked johnscross to supply a warranty report even though it is a few months over the period.Hoefuly it will all be sorted .


Hi please ring us as we need some more details, Ian has tried phoning you but no reply.

Peter


----------



## hbspc

*SWIFT ROTTEN FLOORS*

One of our customers brought his napoli in for a reair to the step has it had pulled through the floor and was in a dangerous condition. The admin staff had give a price for a repair to the step area, I came back of my holidays and brought the motorhome into the workshop to start the repair, where i noticed the door area was rotten, i also noted that the MDF moulding on the bathroom wall corners and door frames as well as kitchen furniture was badly swollen, suspicion aroused i carried out my own quick damp check, where i found blistered wallboard at floor level, and a strong smell of damp, looking for the leak i couldnt find it from the hi level joints or windows or door frames, did find a leak in the roof but that was due to badly fitted aerial. Now very concerned i got under the motorhome and started checking the floor it was of the scale, 99.9% moisture reading very worried i changed the battery in the meter, checked again still 99.9%, i recalibrated the damp meter and checked again 99.9%, I wont say what went through my mind, we repaired one side after i had spent hour on my back measuring the damp area around the whole of the motorhome 9 inches had to be removed from the wall to close to the chassis member where the reading dropped down to 10-15%
The damp ran the down both sides and the rear.

Bessacarr E495 came in for an suspected electrical fault whilst it was in we were asked to do a damp check. roof and wall joints good, windows and main door good, exterior locker door to under bed i got a small reading so i started checking for the leak, whilst i was on my knees i noticed that the side skirts were virtually same as the napoli, jesus i thought its a swift as well, so i lay down on my back and started checking yes you guessed it 99.9% in places down to 30%,

The Napoli had plastic skin on it but that was not the cause of damp, the bessacarr was sprayed black wood and that was not the cause of the damp. it is caused by the failure to seal the skirt where it meets with the floor their is a quarter inch gap at the bottom which allows water up into the floor and eventually the walls causing rot and delamination withe the exterior wall


----------



## hbspc

*Swift Rotten Floor*

I Forgot to mention it took a week of hard work to remove the rotten area

regards


----------



## amandy

*suntor 630l damp floor and roof leak*

HI. Would anyone be able to help me with some information regarding my suntor 630l, 56 registration.
It has been delivered back to the dealer from Hull factory after having had the rotton floor replaced under warrrenty. Whilst there they have found 60% damp around the rear roof light. They say this was caused by the deflector being screwed into the roof. Although swift are looking into this matter they have said the screw must have been fitted by the dealer as they do not screw the deflectors. However the dealer say they did not fit any deflectors it is a standard factory fixture. We purchased this van new from browhills.
Here is where I am looking for help. It may be a hassel and I appologise for this but would anyone be prepared to look and see if any screws have been used to any roof defectors? Thank you x


----------



## 128764

*Rear roof light deflector*

I have read your post regarding the damp around the rear roof light. I have a Sundance 590PR 06 which is at the moment having the rotten floor repaired. Last summer whilst washing the Sundance I noticed that the deflector was loose. I removed it, cleaned off all evidence of mastic, cleaned the roof and refixed the deflector with Sikaflex (adhesive sealant)because, although the deflector had holes drilled for screws, it had not been screwed to the roof so I decided NOT to re-attach it with screws, just relying on the Sikaflex. Hope you do sort out who fixed your deflector with screws.


----------



## bill

I have a Suntor from Brownhills Cannock, a '53 reg so much older than yours, the wind deflector was stuck down as stated above. Since then I've had a whole new roof put on (hail stone damage) and the repairer also stuck it down.

Hope this helps a little.

bill


----------



## Charisma

*Re: suntor 630l damp floor and roof leak*



amandy said:


> Here is where I am looking for help. It may be a hassel and I appologise for this but would anyone be prepared to look and see if any screws have been used to any roof defectors? Thank you x


The Wind deflector on our Swift Suntor 590PR came loose, and Brownhlls stuck it back down and put screws in it. There is no evidence of damp in this area, although there is elsewhere but thats a different story, so I guess it depends if the person who screwed it down used mastic as well.

There should not be a problem in putting screws through the roof if they are sealed correctly - think roof rack, aerials, solar panels etc.

Dave


----------



## amandy

Hi Dave, Thank you for your reply. Can i ask where else you have damp problems, I would like to be aware of what else can go wrong. I am hoping for a response today from swift about the damp in the roof. Cant understand why there was no damp shown on the last habitation report as 60% damp surely cant of happensed so suddenly. x


----------



## Charisma

amandy said:


> Hi Dave, Thank you for your reply. Can i ask where else you have damp problems, I would like to be aware of what else can go wrong. I am hoping for a response today from swift about the damp in the roof. Cant understand why there was no damp shown on the last habitation report as 60% damp surely cant of happensed so suddenly. x


After our floor was repaired in June 2008, Swift gave us a two year extended warranty on the repair. On the habitation service in June 2009, Johns Cross found a higher than normal damp reading around the door frame at floor level. I was told at the time that this was residual damp from the floor repair and to keep an eye on it. When at Johns Cross recently I asked Glen to do a further damp test in that area and it was still damp, so he is doing a report to Swift which hopefully will result in getting this fixed under the warranty.

I also had noticed some damp around the Status Aerial where it comes through the roof in the wardrobe. I removed the aerial and found that the aerial had not been sealed correctly (by Brownhills Newark). I have repaired this myself as it was not serious damp using Sikaflex and a new seal for the aerial mounting plate.

Water is very invasive and it only needs a small gap to get significant amounts into places where it should not be. I suspect that the sealant around your Heiki has dried out and cracked and needs resealing. It does get the full heat of the sun (if you are in hot climes that is) up there. If the wind deflector had also come loose, then this has probably not helped either as water (rain) would also be hitting the front edge of your Heiki when driving at speed.


----------



## amandy

Hi Dave, I have just had word from Swift that the year our van was built no deflectors were fitted at the factory. Do you think 60% damp could appear since the last habitation check?
Mandy


----------



## Charisma

Hi Mandy

I'm not an expert so I can't really say for sure. The floor problems we had showed 100% damp and it was absolutely rotten - the plywood was soaking wet and flaking in my hand.

Normal moisture content seems to be about 10% and anything above 15% seems to be suspicious. 60% would seem to me to be quite wet, so it should not be too hard to see where it is coming in. Standard plywood is a bit like a sponge in that it is quite porous so I guess it would only need a small amount of water to give quite a high reading on the damp meter after a fairly short time.

Any experts like to comment further?


----------



## antpurley

*Re: suntor 630l damp floor and roof leak*



amandy said:


> HI. Would anyone be able to help me with some information regarding my suntor 630l, 56 registration.
> I


I have just looked at mine and it has only been fixed in place by a mastic type substance.My van is going back for the flloor repairs in march .How long does it take and can you pick up ata date af your choice when repaired?
Cheers anthony and mandy


----------



## amandy

*hello*

Hi. Thank you for taking the time to look at your van for me. Ours was at the factory for about 4 weeks having the floor repaired. We were asked to drop our van off at the Brownhills Birtley where we bought it from who are about 30 mins away. We were asked to collect the van direct from the factory in Hull where they could explain the work that had been carried out. As the factory had found the damp in the roof and stated it was caused by the dealer ( Brownhills) fitting the deflector with the use of screws. The swift factory wanted to repair the damage and the cost be met by Brownhills. We were away at this time and without agreement from us they asked for the vehicle to be returned to themselves at Birtley. On our return from holiday we were told they were not responsible as the company had gone into administration april 08 and re-opened may 08 so were not to be held responsable for any work done prior to that time. Of course they now deny they fitted the deflector!! They cost of repair was £1700 which swift claim was very inflated, Brownhills dropped the cost to £1200 which swift still claimed was still to high but Brownhills refused to drop the cost further. Today I collected the van from Brownhills and will have the van repaired at a reputable firm who I will trust. We did intend to purchase a new van this year which we will still do but will NEVER use BROWNHILLS again. Just to add something which is irrelevant to this matter, when we purchased our NEW van 3 years from this dealer with 10 miles on the clock, we were given after money had changed hands a vehichle with 550 miles on the clock. Make of that what you will.


----------

